# Gettin ready



## Todd Adams (May 9, 2020)

Spent the morning in the shop installing a 220vac line , from the panel to the new lathe location, if and ever it arrives. Pick up my new phase2 wedge type post and holders. The new lathe has the piston type and I read bad reviews on them. I also received the 8 leveling legs that I ordered. I figure I better get the stuff now because when the lathe gets here I might change my mind!    PEACE OUT


----------



## benmychree (May 9, 2020)

What are the negative comments on the piston type?  Is it mainly repeatability? I know that ridgidity is not an issue, after having forgotten to tighten a wedge type several times with no problem resulting during roughing and parting.


----------



## Todd Adams (May 9, 2020)

Repeatability seems  to be the biggest complaint. My lathe will come with the piston type
Before I change it I will do some test.


----------

